# iWeb : musique sur page d'accueil



## marie99 (27 Octobre 2007)

bonjour je suis nouvelle ici et je ne suis pas sure que ce forum soit approprié à ma question mais....

je suis en train de faire un site avec i web sur mac. QQQ'un sait il comment mettre de la musique qui tournerait lorsque la pasge d'accueil s'ouvre ?

merci bcp pr vos réponses
marie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Avec iWeb 2, tu peux mettre ton fichier sur la page (tu le déposes depuis le navigateur de média) et dans l'inspecteur onglet QuivkTime tu coches "lecture automatique" et "lecture en boucle". Avec iWeb 1, je ne me souviens pas que ces possibilités de réglage existaient.
Faire sans que le fichier ne soit visible, je ne sais pas.


----------



## marie99 (2 Novembre 2007)

merci bcp pour la r&#233;ponse. je suppose qu'il ne me reste plus qu'&#224; me procurer iweb 2....


----------



## monvilain (2 Novembre 2007)

De mémoire, l'inspecteur de multimédia posséde cette fonction meme sur iWeb 1..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> De mémoire, l'inspecteur de multimédia posséde cette fonction meme sur iWeb 1..


Alors, j'avais pas remarqué.


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> De mémoire, l'inspecteur de multimédia posséde cette fonction meme sur iWeb 1..


 
ah bon? je ne l'ai jamais trouvé....


----------



## monvilain (2 Novembre 2007)

Oui la fonction "audio" 
Non, les fonctions complémentaires.


----------



## marie99 (6 Novembre 2007)

helas j e ne vois pas cette fonction sur iweb 1....
quelqu'un a t il une autre idée ? i web 2 est il payant ?
merci en tt cas d'y avoir réfléchi


----------



## monvilain (6 Novembre 2007)

Sur iWeb '06 (la version 1) tu peux juste ajouter un player et l'utilisateur choisit de le lancer ou non.
Sur iWeb '08 (version 2) tu peux choisir lecture automatqique ou non.


iWeb '08 est vendu en pack iLife sur le site APPLE. 

tout (tarif etc..) sur apple  ici
et si tu séches,   là 


ps: à l'avenir , rentre un sujet un peu plus précis car "iweb" comme seul déscriptif de ton soucis ça fait pauvre...


----------



## zepatente (9 Novembre 2007)

donc pour mettre une musique en page d'accueil, le plus facile est iweb 6

comme iduck t as dit tu met en bouche ou pas , lancement automatique et si tu veux pas que le fichier se voit tu met pas d'illustration et tu choisi de ne pas cocher la barre de "transport"

seul problème , nos amis PCistes qui n'ont pas quicktime  , on leur propose pas de chargement ....


----------



## monvilain (10 Novembre 2007)

zepatente a dit:


> donc pour mettre une musique en page d'accueil, le plus facile est iweb 6


Non, ça ne change rien.
Iweb '06 a moins d'option sur l'ajout de son que iweb '08.
Question simplicité c'est la meme chose.



zepatente a dit:


> comme iduck t as dit tu met en bouche ou pas , lancement automatique


Oui , sur iWeb '08



zepatente a dit:


> et tu choisi de ne pas cocher la barre de "transport"


 De quoi parles -tu??



zepatente a dit:


> seul problème , nos amis PCistes qui n'ont pas quicktime  , on leur propose pas de chargement ....


Non, le lecteur fonctionne sans quicktime.


----------



## zepatente (10 Novembre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Non, ça ne change rien.
> Iweb '06 a moins d'option sur l'ajout de son que iweb '08.
> Question simplicité c'est la meme chose.
> 
> ...


 
c'est clair que je parlais de iweb08 , ma grippe m'a fait perdre le sens du temps :rateau: 
la barre de transport est la barre sous le lecteur Quicktime appeller en Français scrollbar j'imagine ... 

Et pour nos amis Pcistes et bien aucun n'as entendu la musique d'accueuil de mon site contrairement à ceux qui ont quicktime c'est pourquoi j'explicait ainsi ce problème

en tout cas marie Iweb08 peut résoudre ton problème


----------



## marie99 (10 Décembre 2007)

merci beaucoup pour vos précieuses réponses..
encore une ou deux petites questions avant de publier

lorsqu'on met des photos scannées à partir de photos qui sont sur des disques par exemple, suffit il de mettre le nom de l'auteur pour être ds la légalité ? 

avec iweb tjs, avant de publier le site y a t il un moyen d'avoir un aperçu du site comme si j'y naviguais ?

si je ne publie pas sur imac (où d'ailleurs ?) je pourrais revenir dessus et modifier à tout moment mes pages ?

pardon pour les questions simplistes pr la plupart d'entre vous..
et merci encore

marie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2007)

marie99 a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour vos précieuses réponses..
> encore une ou deux petites questions avant de publier
> 
> *1)* lorsqu'on met des photos scannées à partir de photos qui sont sur des disques par exemple, suffit il de mettre le nom de l'auteur pour être ds la légalité ?
> ...


1) je ne pense pas
2) Fichier > Publier dans un dossier. Après il te propose de visiter le site web
3) heu, c'est sur .Mac et pas iMac, non ?
De toutes façons la publication, que ce soit dans un dossier ou sur .Mac ne remplace pas  le fichier original, fichier "Domain" placé dans Ton dossier utilisateur / Bibliothèque / Application Support / iWeb et que iWeb ouvre lorsque tu le lances. Donc tu peux y faire toutes les modifications que tu veux.


----------



## marie99 (18 Décembre 2007)

merci iduck !

je sais maintenant où se trouve précisemment mon dossier gràce au chemin que tu m'as indiqué.
le dossier pèse 96mo c'est lourd pour un site ? comment l'alléger ? il y a une page avec des photos et cette page est un peu longue à s'ouvrir et une autre avec une petite séquence quicktime.
sais tu si j'ai le droit de mettre un lien vers dailymotion pr un film précis (un vieux cinéclub) ?
je cherche maintenant un client ftp gratis pour mac, tu en connais un ?
une dernière chose, je n'ai pas compris s'il faut (lorsque j'aurais trouvé un ftp), envoyer le dossier domain ou si je dois aussi mettre fichier par fichier tout ce qui se trouve dedans.

merci pour vos réponses..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2007)

marie99 a dit:


> merci iduck !
> 
> je sais maintenant où se trouve précisemment mon dossier gràce au chemin que tu m'as indiqué.
> le dossier pèse 96mo c'est lourd pour un site ? comment l'alléger ? il y a une page avec des photos et cette page est un peu longue à s'ouvrir et une autre avec une petite séquence quicktime.
> ...


Tu peux essayer de réduire le poids des images ou des vidéos par exemple. Pour Dailymotion, pas de problème. Avec iWeb2, tu peux même mettre la vidéo dans ta page web. Avec iWeb1, il faut utiliser iWebMore.
Pour le logiciel de FTP, moi, j'utilise FireFTP. Mais il y a aussi Cyberduck. Et d'autres encore.
Quant à la publication, tu transfères en ligne le contenu de la publication dans un dossier : c'est à dire le fichier *index.html* et le dossier *Site*.
Ensuite (méthode pour Fire FTP), lorsque tu fais des modifications, tu ne retransfères que les éléments de la page modifiée : c'est à dire le fichier *nomdelapage.html* et le dossier *nomdelapage_files* (pour les blogs, il n'y a qu'un dossier), + quelques éléments annexes comme le dossier *Images* (iWeb 1) ou *Médias* (iWeb 2) si tu a mis des éléments sur ta page qui sont rangés dans ces dossiers. Tous ces fichiers et dossiers sont dans le dossier *Site*.


----------



## marie99 (19 Décembre 2007)

pour l'instant tt se met automatiquement dans domain lorsque j'enregistre le site sur mon ordi. où se trouve le fichier *nomdelapage.html* et le dossier *nomdelapage_files ? 
*lorsque tu parles du dossier site tu parles du  dossier domain ?

est ce que je dois créer un dossier avec toutes les images qui sont sur mon site ?

je vais essayer le ftp que tu m'indiques, merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2007)

marie99 a dit:


> pour l'instant tt se met automatiquement dans domain lorsque j'enregistre le site sur mon ordi. où se trouve le fichier *nomdelapage.html* et le dossier *nomdelapage_files ?
> *lorsque tu parles du dossier site tu parles du  dossier domain ?
> 
> est ce que je dois créer un dossier avec toutes les images qui sont sur mon site ?
> ...


Lorsque tu vas dans le menu Fichier > Publier dans un dossier il te propose un emplacement. Prends le dossier Sites de ton dossier utilisateur. Il va y enregistrer le contenu de la publication : le fichier index.html et le dossier Site. Dans ce dossier Site, il y a les fichiers html et dossiers des pages.






Domain, c'est le *fichier* où est enregistré par iWeb le site que tu crées (et donc à sauvegarder). Et lui, il est dans Ton dossier utilisateur / Bibliothèque / Application Support / iWeb. 






Ce n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## marie99 (20 Décembre 2007)

iduck j'avance mais j'ai encore besoin de toi..!
j'ai enfin tout compris pour lal localisation de mes dossiers.

j'ai créé une adresse sur ifrance.com et j'ai réussi à avoir des informations de connexion ftp .  j'ai telechargé cyberduck. j'ai fait les transferts de fichiers,
  et... j'ai réussi à mettre le site en ligne... Mais un bandeau de pub parasite  chaque page du site, je veux donc changer d'hébergeur. Que me conseilles tu ? il me reste très peu de temps pour le mettre en ligne (c'est une surprise pour noël..)

merci encore


----------



## marie99 (20 Décembre 2007)

en fait pour free ils envoient les identifiants pas la poste et ça prend plus de temps que les autres, donc si tu connais un hebergeur qui me donne des identifiants en ligne et qui ne met pas de pub sur les sites persos c'ets genial..

autre chose : sur la navigation avec ifrance, le texte n'apparaissait pas correctement, j'vais pourtant utilisé une police basique je crois. un tuyau par rapport à ça ? je ne voudrais pas que les internautes aient des symboles à la place de certaines lettres.

enfin : j'avais mis qq gifs animés mais ils ne s'animent pas...


----------



## koeklin (20 Décembre 2007)

marie99 a dit:


> autre chose : sur la navigation avec ifrance, le texte n'apparaissait pas correctement, j'vais pourtant utilisé une police basique je crois. un tuyau par rapport à ça ? je ne voudrais pas que les internautes aient des symboles à la place de certaines lettres.


un truc du genre je ne gère pas les accents? et je mets des symboles à la place des caractères accentués
Solution: changer d'hebergeur....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2007)

marie99 a dit:


> en fait pour free ils envoient les identifiants pas la poste et ça prend plus de temps que les autres, donc si tu connais un hebergeur qui me donne des identifiants en ligne et qui ne met pas de pub sur les sites persos c'ets genial..
> 
> autre chose : sur la navigation avec ifrance, le texte n'apparaissait pas correctement, j'vais pourtant utilisé une police basique je crois. un tuyau par rapport à ça ? je ne voudrais pas que les internautes aient des symboles à la place de certaines lettres.
> 
> enfin : j'avais mis qq gifs animés mais ils ne s'animent pas...


Ton FAI ne t'offre-t-il pas un espace pour les pages persos ?


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue
> 
> Avec iWeb 2, tu peux mettre ton fichier sur la page (tu le déposes depuis le navigateur de média) et dans l'inspecteur onglet QuivkTime tu coches "lecture automatique" et "lecture en boucle". Avec iWeb 1, je ne me souviens pas que ces possibilités de réglage existaient.
> Faire sans que le fichier ne soit visible, je ne sais pas.



Il y a un bouton "en dessous" pour iWeb 2 qui cache le fichier quicktime


----------



## SITRALE (11 Avril 2010)

Salut ! 

jsuis sur iWeb 1.1.1 et je voulais savoir ce que vous pensiez de ceci : http://clubiweb.com/page1/files/566f364741214d2beda6d80a865d0042-10.php

Bon les liens de telechargement pour le player.swf et l' audio-player.js  sont mort et j'ai pas vriament trouvé grand chose sur le net.

Quelqun a une idée ? 

Merci

++

S.


----------



## koeklin (11 Avril 2010)

Tiens le site de Mireille, la version originale de cette page est là :
http://web.me.com/mireille2/Clubiweb/FAQ/musique.html (avec des liens qui marchent). 
Par contre vous utilisez quelle technique pour intégrer des codes dans iWeb '06?

Pour la démonstration du lecteur c'est rapé, le lecteur et le mp3 ne peuvent s'afficher sur sa page puisqu'elle les avait mis sur 'homepage' (service qui a disparu depuis).
Mais bon, ça devait marcher très bien.


----------

